# Looking for ways to seal leaks in my Oklahoma Joe smoker Grill



## chillidawg (Jun 7, 2015)

I am a long time pork butt smoker using anything from a Weber grill, indirect heat, Weber smoker, Char-Broil smoker, camp fire covered with a Weber grill top (once) and just purchased a Oklahoma side fire box smoker.  Tested it out last nigh on some chicken after I got it hot for the cure break in and was a little disappointed in how hard it was to get hot and keep hot.  Worked hard to get it to 250.  Seem to have a lot of open spaces around the fire box and the main door does not seat like I would want it to.  I'm working on bending the top some but its pretty hard.  I need advise on how to get it to hold heat better.  One big thing I noticed was the grease drain hole in the bottom right under the vent pipe, BIG hole right there.  I am going to hang a small bucket and then wrap tin foil around the top and seal it at the top hole but still let the grease darin out.  Any modifications and recommendations would be greatly.

appreciated.

Chillidawg

Charlottesville, VA.


----------



## gary s (Jun 7, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from another beautiful day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

